# Sous Vide Pork Chops



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

First cook with my Sous Vide device.  2  bone in chops cooking for 2 hrs at 144.5.  Then one seared on a CI skillet, the other over hot charcoal.  My better half wants the skillet, I want the grill.













sous vide.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 29, 2017






Mike


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

Out of the sous vide ready for searing.













chops.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 29, 2017






Left chop seared 2 min per side on cast iron.  Right chop 2 min per side over a vortex.













seared chops.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 29, 2017






Results:













plated.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 29, 2017






I was hoping for more juiciness.  Great flavor, and not dry, just  not as juicy as I would have liked.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2017)

It sure looks good from here Mike!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

Looks good Mike. Drop your temp down to 140, 1-4 hours. Then quick sear. Make sure the chops are 1"-1 1/2" thick. 

That should help with the juiciness. If that's still not juicy enough try 135 1-4 hours.


----------



## dls1 (May 30, 2017)

Mike,

Adding to what Dirtsailor said, when I do pork chops similar in thickness to the ones you did, I cook SV at 138°F for 1½ hours then sear in a pre-heated very hot skillet for a maximum of 45 seconds per side. They always come out very moist and juicy.


----------



## mike5051 (May 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good from here Mike!
> 
> Al


----------



## mike5051 (May 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Mike. Drop your temp down to 140, 1-4 hours. Then quick sear. Make sure the chops are 1"-1 1/2" thick.
> 
> That should help with the juiciness. If that's still not juicy enough try 135 1-4 hours.


Thanks Case!  I will try lower temps.  My better half doesn't want pink pork even though it's fully cooked.

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (May 31, 2017)

dls1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Adding to what Dirtsailor said, when I do pork chops similar in thickness to the ones you did, I cook SV at 138°F for 1½ hours then sear in a pre-heated very hot skillet for a maximum of 45 seconds per side. They always come out very moist and juicy.


Thanks for the input!  I will try the lower temps.  These were some of the most flavorful chops I've cooked.  The vacuum sealing seams to have caused the herbs to permeate the meat more then marinating.  I am very happy with the results.

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Thanks Case!  I will try lower temps.  My better half doesn't want pink pork even though it's fully cooked.
> 
> Mike



That's the thing with SV keepmit lower and it's good. Good for you, and just sear hers longer.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2017)

mike5051 said:


>


Mike, brussel sprouts are real easy & good

Just a pat of butter & S&P in the SV for 1 hour at 183 degrees.

That & corn on the cob are my 2 favorite veggies to SV.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2017)

Looks Great, Mike!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've been wanting to do some thick Boneless Pork Chops, but for some reason the stores around here, all of a sudden haven't had any Boneless Pork Loin for 6 weeks now!!!

I have to agree with dis1, So far with my limited experience, I think taking too long to sear means more than a couple degrees in SV temp.

Bear


----------



## mike5051 (May 31, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Mike, brussel sprouts are real easy & good
> 
> Just a pat of butter & S&P in the SV for 1 hour at 183 degrees.
> 
> ...


Sounds tasty!  Thanks Al


----------



## mike5051 (May 31, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Mike!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!


----------



## b-one (May 31, 2017)

That's a lot of work for two pork chops!:biggrin: Way to keep the wife happy!Thumbs Up


----------



## mike5051 (May 31, 2017)

b-one said:


> That's a lot of work for two pork chops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really b-one...













vortex.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 31, 2017


















skillet.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 31, 2017






I had already did wings on the Vortex, so I utilized the remaining coals.  Portable induction cooktop gets screaming hot in a jiffy.  I was searing on both at the same time!  

Mike


----------



## b-one (May 31, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of work for two pork chops!:biggrin:  Way to keep the wife happy!Thumbs Up
> ...



Okay not so bad,but I'm also lazy!:biggrin: is that a special induction cooktop or do you know if they all work with CI?


----------



## mike5051 (May 31, 2017)

b-one said:


> Okay not so bad,but I'm also lazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a magnet sticks to the pan, it will work with induction.  I love mine.  It was on a buy one get one free info-mercial, and I got it for a co-workers wedding gift.  I kept the free one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 1, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I've been wanting to do some thick Boneless Pork Chops, but for some reason the stores around here, all of a sudden haven't had any Boneless Pork Loin for 6 weeks now!!!
> 
> Bear



And you can't buy a loin and cut your own boneless chops?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> And you can't buy a loin and cut your own boneless chops?


Exactly---That's what I want to do.
Usually I won't buy Boneless Pork Loin unless it's under $2, because it's been on sale for under $2 every week for a couple years.

That hasn't been true for about 6 weeks, and for the last few weeks neither Giant, Weis', or even Wegmans has even had any Pork Loin (at any price) when we checked.

I keep expecting it next week, but None!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly---That's what I want to do.
> Usually I won't buy Boneless Pork Loin unless it's under $2, because it's been on sale for under $2 every week for a couple years.
> 
> That hasn't been true for about 6 weeks, and for the last few weeks neither Giant, Weis', or even Wegmans has even had any Pork Loin (at any price) when we checked.
> ...


Your'e not alone . Been over 2 bucks here for several weeks . Case is full of them , so should come down soon ?  Same thing I was paying 7 or 8 dollars for is now  $14  to $16 and up .


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 1, 2017)

Gotcha. I never buy pork loin over $2/pound either.


----------

